# Anybody know anything about a sektronic 162



## Mike_E (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all, I found an old Sektronic 162 at a pawnshop and and was hoping someone could verify how to use it.  Either I don't get it or I'm going to have to fix it.  I'm hoping that I just don't get it.


----------



## compur (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you mean a Sekonic L-162 meter?


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 27, 2010)

Ummm, why yes it's a Sekonic auto-leader 3 model 162.

That's what I get for trying to type with a kid trying to get me out of the house. 

Red seems to be the range with the door over the photoelectric element closed, blue is with the door open and black is with the door open and the bottom door open.  

I can't seem to get the pointer to where ever the needle is (or to move at all really) and opening the door on the bottom seems to increase the sensitivity of the needle but intermittently.   There is a button that the bottom door should close but I'm unsure whether or not it does.

Ideas before I operate?


----------



## compur (Jan 27, 2010)

I dunno. If the pointer won't move  -- that's sounds like repair is needed.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, I've scheduled surgery for tomorrow.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 28, 2010)

Did you try to Zero it first?  Turn the little screw on the bottom till the needlw moves onto the scale, then turn it back just till it hits zero.  Also, don't expect a selenium to cell to function well in anything other than natural light.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 28, 2010)

It's pretty well zeroed and is lively.  I was thinking that the dial somehow moved the pointer to match up to the reading indicated by the needle -which is not happening.  

Obviously the surgery didn't happen today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 29, 2010)

Manual for a slightly later model here.  Looks like you are right.  The dial should move the "guide mark" to line up with the needle.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 6, 2010)

IT LIIIVES!!!!   IT LI  I  I  I VES!!!

The lube had turned to glue.  How old are these things??

It moves nice and easy now!    It's even accurate down to 1/4 @ f2.8.

Nice little meter for $10 and a half an hour on a gloomy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## compur (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats!

I would guess it to be from the 60s-70s. Here is an interesting site on
vintage meters:
James's Light Meter Collection


----------



## hulio (Jan 3, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> IT LIIIVES!!!!   IT LI  I  I  I VES!!!
> 
> The lube had turned to glue.  How old are these things??
> 
> ...




What did you use/do to get the dials working? I am unable to change the asa dial...


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 3, 2011)

hulio said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > IT LIIIVES!!!!   IT LI  I  I  I VES!!!
> ...




Welcome to the forum.

Hold the plastic dial and use the little tab that projects from underneath the clear plastic to move it.  It should turn easily but if not try heating it with a hair dryer to loosen the lubricants.

If you didn't already know, moisture is what kills the selenium cell so keep it away from water.  If you have to operate you should pay attention to the connections too as they get corroded and will stop the meter from working.

Good luck.

mike


----------



## KVRNut (Jan 4, 2011)

In case you need a manual for your meter, go here.
Sekonic L-162 instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals


----------

